# Need names for cremello mare



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Currently her name is Powder. Were it not for that God awful movie they made about that telekenitc albino kid, it would be a rather cute name, but I can't not associate... 

Some names I really like but haven't stuck are: 
Gypsy
Opal
Luna

My sorrel mare is named Arizona. I considered Alaska and even Antarctica(They're both 'white' and locations, so I'd have a theme!) but let's be real...

If you can't see she has two blue eyes which is also kind of neat. So, what do y'all think would make the perfect name for this girl?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

She looks peach colored, or is that like how cremellos look? lol

Peach/Peaches
Alaska
Colorado (might be more of a boy name :~) )
Ice
Azul (means blue!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Or to follow Roman's line of thought on peachy looking--- call her Georgia Peach. You have 2 names there you could use. And a place no less!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

GracielaGata said:


> Or to follow Roman's line of thought on peachy looking--- call her Georgia Peach. You have 2 names there you could use. And a place no less!


Haha, nicely done! 

I do think Peach is cute. It reminds me of Mario. I'll have to add that to my list of hopefuls. 

Thanks to both of these posts so far!


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

I like the names you came up with, especially Gypsy. Grace comes to mind. Also, if you happen to be into the white theme Pearl, Bianca, Blanca, Mallow (as in marshmallow).........


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Malibu, Shasta, Lynx, stella, allure, crystal, diamond, sierra


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

SummerShy said:


> Haha, nicely done!
> 
> I do think Peach is cute. It reminds me of Mario. I'll have to add that to my list of hopefuls.
> 
> Thanks to both of these posts so far!


Glad you liked it.  I am partial towards names like Peach, and such, more so than Bianca/human-ish names. lol  (Georgia wouldn't count here, since it is part of a phrase, and a state, lol).


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

A Whiter Shade of Pale. . . 

Puff

Mello


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like Opal because cremellos tend to be kind of iridescent looking in the sun. Kind of like Fire Opal.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Denver? There is lots of snow in CO...


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I like the name Winter for her. Opal is good too. I have a Summer and if I ever get another horse I want to name her Winter.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

dkb811 said:


> I like the name Winter for her. Opal is good too. I have a Summer and if I ever get another horse I want to name her Winter.



I do think Winter is cute. I've mentioned my daughter's name is Summer and people really tried to get me to name my son Winter back in the day. 

Y'all I am really digging the name Aurora right now...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SummerShy said:


> I do think Winter is cute. I've mentioned my daughter's name is Summer and people really tried to get me to name my son Winter back in the day.
> 
> Y'all I am really digging the name Aurora right now...


I like Aurora because of Aurora Borealis and all the colors you can see in a nice cremello coat.


----------



## >Smokey< (Jan 4, 2021)

I think Peach is a good name since it is short and easy to call out even for children. Also because that _was_ my horses name, we found her her as a foal abandoned and we decided to take care of her, we started to call her Peaches and Peach for short but she didn't answer to that so now we call her Chai and for some reason she likes that. Horses are so funny!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

Please read dates before posting to posts.
Due to programming glitch old, dusty threads are surfacing...
This thread is from 2014...hence it shall also close for inactivity...

*THREAD CLOSED*


----------

